# New Lawn Purple grass?



## Jkrebs (May 15, 2020)

Hey guys-

I have a new build house here in Charlotte NC area. Im working with a front and side lawn of newly sodded bermuda. This back lawn though, was seed thrown down by contractors. I bought this home from stock so didnt have any say in the seed. I was told its fescue/ryegrass. I have large areas popping up where the grass is a dark red purple color? Any idea what this stuff is or whats causing it? New to the site and looking forward to learning a lot.


----------



## Jkrebs (May 15, 2020)

Follow up question for this. Is it worth fighting with this fescue in the back? The bermuda is already trying to make runers towards this back yard, and its not even warmed up yet. Im thinking I just let that happen but also get some bermuda seed down in the back and keep this cut WAY down so it can take over.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

What kind of bermuda is in the front? If you don't know, it's worth finding out if you want the front and back to match.


----------



## Jkrebs (May 15, 2020)

Front is a hybrid bermuda sod. Im really not to worried about them matching perfectly. Back yard wont be nearly as groomed as the front/sides. Not visible at all.


----------

